# Shoes! For the clipless AGRO AM Rider



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have read reviews from homers on everything from bar tape to bash guards (JK about the bar tape..although I'm sure CC has some good recomendations )...but no Shoes!

I go through two or three pairs of shoes annually, definitely bad for my wallet. I tend to get myself in situations where exploratory missions end in loooooong hike-a-bikes. I like the countryside any way I can get it:thumbsup: 

That said, the walking does a number on my shoes. Couple that with crashes, build days, and decomposing granite that acts like 60G sandpaper and its a definitely formula for premature wear on my slippers:madman: 

Anyone in similar conditions that can recommend a good shoe. Needs to be comfortable and stable, cause I 'like' to ride


----------



## tiSS'er (Jan 6, 2004)

I have had the same problem until I bought the Shimano SH-MT31 shoes. They are affordable at around $50, ad they have lasted in the desert longer than any shoe so far. We have lots of granite as well, so I need a sticky shoe. The rubber compound feels a bit hard, but I have yet to slip. The sole is still in great shape after 8 months, and only 1 minor glue repair was needed. The shoes are plenty comfy to hike in, and they are pretty stiff as well. No hot spots for me with this shoe.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have tried a similar shoe in that category with little success. Spez something or other. They were ok, but stretched out over long rides where mucho climbing was involved and I had to mash my 38lb bike up long ascents. I think the lack of stability in the sole would cause my foot to go numb.

I am considering these...


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Shimano MP66*

Don't know about durability but I am liking the Shimano MP66 which can be worn with or without a cleat. The reason I DK about durability is that I only wear them for FR or DH and not XC; I don't ride as much FR/DH as XC.

Mine are black - this year they changed the color to white. Got them on pro-form for $32 - about $65 if you look around.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

I had to replace my specy buzzsaws or something like that, sole broke, velcro wore out, and I went with these shimanos. I considered those shimano and 661 bmxy looking ones but they look weak for hikeabikeing. Check out Cambria's website, they look to have a wider selection of shimano shoes than even the shimano website.


----------



## ImaKlyde (Sep 6, 2004)

The only clip-ins I've ever been happy with are Sidi Dominators, Lake 302's and the Shimano shoes above. All for different reasons. Sidis suck to walk in for any distance (and then there is the price..), the Lakes rock all around, but of course are winter specific, the Shimanos are comfy, walk fine (downside is so-so traction in wet/loose) and durability is, so far, better than Izumis, Adidas or older Shimanos I've had.

Brock...


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Come to the DARK side mtn123 its only a matter of time before you are riding some 5:10s :drumroll:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Flat pedal impaired!*

No thanks! I need all the help I can get slogging my RFX at 10,500'. Upward rotation is a definite + under normal circumstances. The DJ stuff is just a fad

I am liking the Black/Blue shimano's Airwreck. RCC has worn those for years and swears by them. I just don't like the added blue, but may have to settle.

Thanks again.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Fair enough dude :thumbsup:


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

I ride Shimano SH-225 and/or 181's in everything here. More of a trail/XC shoe, but I use mine on all forms of aggro riding (trail to light FR/DH) here in PacNW with CB Acid pedals where riding days typically involve 2-4k of climbing and allows me to pedal my 36lb RFX pretty efficiently to hammer the downs. Flats or sneaker style shoes would be better for DJ and FR'ing of course, but the Shimanos do me fine for in most riding conditions and are nice and comfy, especially if have wider foot, and plenty stiff. Walking long distances in them are not ideal though.

They are a little pricey, but I usually score last year's model on closeout for <$100 and typically get about 1-2yrs out of them. I was able to get a pair of 06' 225's for $70 last year and they are still comfy and holding together great.

JG


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

These look pretty good for AM and walking and I am considering them for myself.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=77805&page=SHIMANO+SH-MT52+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+SHOE


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I picked up some of these Adidas Plush shoes on clearance a year or two ago and they are holding up well.

They are pretty good. They have a wide, grippy, lugged sole and some ankle support. They also have a pretty stiff midsole shank so energy transfer on long climbs and sprints is pretty good.

Downsides: They are fairly heavy and surprisingly have not been that comfortable to walk in for extended Hike-a-bike sessions (I think my regular Answer XC shoes are more comfortable). This may be due to the thin insole. I've orderd a thicker, more insulating insole for winter use that may just stay in there if it's more comfy too.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks! I had a very similar pair of shimano's this year and they were very comfy,..especially with the Body Geo foot pad from Spez. But, for $100 they sure didn't last long. Score one more for the sandpaper that is our ST.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

jgusta said:


> These look pretty good for AM and walking and I am considering them for myself.
> 
> http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=77805&page=SHIMANO+SH-MT52+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+SHOE


Perfect! Thanks, I am picking up a pair:thumbsup:


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Lake MX 165. Greatest hike a bike shoes I have ever tried. A bit on the heavy side, but have a killer Vibram sole. Only had them a month, but it has been bliss.

http://www.lakecycling.com/Products/MX165__MX165.aspx

Got them on Ebay for $80.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

jgusta said:


> These look pretty good for AM and walking and I am considering them for myself.
> 
> http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=77805&page=SHIMANO+SH-MT52+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+SHOE


I like those. Nice to see they improved on the 51's that I have. Can't tell if the sole is as aggresive though, which is one thing I want. They are in the Mountain Touring section of the Shimano website but look more AM than the AM models.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

KRob said:


> I picked up some of these Adidas Plush shoes on clearance a year or two ago and they are holding up well.
> 
> They are pretty good. They have a wide, grippy, lugged sole and some ankle support. They also have a pretty stiff midsole shank so energy transfer on long climbs and sprints is pretty good.
> 
> Downsides: They are fairly heavy and surprisingly have not been that comfortable to walk in for extended Hike-a-bike sessions (I think my regular Answer XC shoes are more comfortable). This may be due to the thin insole. I've orderd a thicker, more insulating insole for winter use that may just stay in there if it's more comfy too.


Plus 1 on the Plush - I am on pair #2 and am very happy with them - the soles have outlasted anything else I have tried twofold plus they offer some ankle protection too. Forgot to say bluesky cycling has them on sale typically.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Perfect!......


Not only that, but they are _"* Law-enforcement bike patrol endorsed"_

Can't go wrong with that.:thumbsup:


----------



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

123, those Specialized Trail 110 you were looking at are


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Can one still get Sidi's rebuilt?

For the first time, I finally got shoes that fit me perfectly in the form of Specialized's comp shoes. The last answers I had with the three velcros lasted a long time and I'm quite glad I brought them. The follow up with the ratchet buckle proved to not be so good, as they stretched and maintain not grip on the foot in only a couple months of use.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I thought about the Spez comps too, but very similar to the SH-M122's that I had. The velcro lasted about 5months and in wet or snowy conditions the Velcro rarely worked at all. I am leery of Velcro straps unless they are coupled with a buckle or laces.

I am kind of torn between the Spez 110 and the Shimano MT52 boots.

Although, as KRob stated the Shimano's are 'law enforcement approved' so I am siding with these considering the Spez is full Velcro.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey JC, did you have the Answer Impacts by chance? I looked at these around the same time I bought my Shimano's and they are on sale at Greenfish. They look to be very durable and walkable.

http://greenfishsports.com/product/...-Bike-Shoes-Answer-Products-Impact-Shoes.html


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, still have those from sometime in 2006 or even a wee bit earlier. They took lots of beatings over that time. Perhaps my biggest rides and most mileage. One thing is the treads on the soles don't last. They get chewed up really bad. I finally had to make them secondary shoes when a stitch around my pinky toe started separating. Lots of water crossings, snow, ice, you name it. They made it through, look terrible at the end, but made it through. The velcros are so so. Not strong, but they do the job. The lacing feature was nice. The XC1 I replaced them with was garbage, other than the rivet to hold the sole on. Good thing, since the rest of the shoe stretched beyond reasonable usability. Those things suck. The Spec Comps are not only designed and made light years better, but the fit is incredible. Never had shoes that fit that well.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

For the price on the Impacts though, its hard to beat.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

100% correct. Forgot to mention they're not the most stable on rocks when hiking, however a cheap pair of shoes can be fine, or can be more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> 100% correct. Forgot to mention they're not the most stable on rocks when hiking, however a cheap pair of shoes can be fine, or can be more expensive in the long run.


If they hold up for even 6 months, its well worth the cost. $140 vs $240 over the course of a year is a considerable chunk of change for me these days.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Gotta save money for that CCDB revalve from somewhere, I guess.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have been putting that off. Shame on you for reminding me.

Edit: So what are you gonna do? Does CC have a SC where your at?


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Nope. I have to send it to them, or I think they now have a service center in the UK. Maybe TFT. I'm hearing conflicting stuff. Malcolm says no one but them in the US.

Oddly enough, I can get it to THONK on a pothole coming home from my rides.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*double post*

I haven't done that in a while:madman:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Bummer! What does Malcolom say about it? Rebuild?

Mine hasn't done that is some time. But boy when it happens it's freaky. Feels like the frame breaking.

I am impressed with how active it is in cold weather conditions. Not what I expected at all. Actually seems *more* active. Is it cold where you are at? The nature of oil in those conditions could be the root of the problem.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

You're right, it feels and SOUNDS like something hitting my frame. The first time I felt it, I was hitting a vertical climb on the mini FR track at Willingen's DH-FR bike park. I felt nowhere near BO, but I could have sworn my SS bridge hit the ST, but it didn't. I later realized it was the spiking. I ride over the same pothole on my way back every ride and it thonks loudly every time over it.

Funny you mentioned cold weather and activity. I noted today, without any doubt, the shock is much more active, and I know this for a fact because I added more compression last ride because I'm weak on climbing due to less riding. I couldn't believe how different the shock felt. I was thinking it was due to the IFP gas volume decreasing somewhat. Could be the poppet springs contracting. Could be a bunch of things. The ride today was in the mid 20's. It will be the same for the next week or so, barely getting above freezing, if at all. I'm off all week, so I'm riding.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Funny you mentioned cold weather and activity. I noted today, without any doubt, the shock is much more active, and I know this for a fact because I added more compression last ride because I'm weak on climbing due to less riding. I couldn't believe how different the shock felt. I was thinking it was due to the IFP gas volume decreasing somewhat. Could be the poppet springs contracting. Could be a bunch of things. The ride today was in the mid 20's. It will be the same for the next week or so, barely getting above freezing, if at all. I'm off all week, so I'm riding.


I almost didn't say anything because its not conducive to what you would expect. I thought that maybe my senses were off due to the weather. If it is noticeable to you too, then maybe I'm not crazy. I am hitting the trail again and temps haven't changed much from yesterday. I will pay more attention to it. I am inclined to believe that it may be a combination of all the things you mention, but the shock feels amazing.

What did Malcolm say about the issue? Do you think it is temp induced or was it spiking prior to the sub freezing temperatures?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

steve47co1 said:


> Mine are black - this year they changed the color to white. Got them on pro-form for $32 - about $65 if you look around.


White Gold.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Perfect! Thanks, I am picking up a pair:thumbsup:


I just tried on a pair last night at REI and would of picked them up with they had my size. Even though the ones I tried on were a size smaller, the shoes felt fairly comfy while still having a somewhat stiff sole and shell to them. I am going to order a pair through Universal Cycles, which has them in my size and our here locally in Portland, OR so I don't have to pay for shipping. They will also price match the lowest price you find online.

JG


----------



## stew (Jan 28, 2004)

*I agree...*

with Enel. Lake shoes have very nice Vibram soles and seem to last reasonably well. They are not light and overly stiff. All around solid.


----------



## NCtrailX (Feb 26, 2004)

Hard to beat Specialized for comfort. I have a pair of the trail shoes and really like em. If you like a shoe that is more like a hiker, then they also have the Buzzsaw. Haven't ridden the Buzzsaws, but a friend swears by them.

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=26114&eid=342

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=40480&eid=342


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

I got these. Needed something in a pinch and the LBS gave me a price match. They feel good. A little pricey, but good. I will post up after a few rides. I put the Spez body geo insoles (from another pair) in and they are that much better. Notice the tough outer shell, and they are still extremely light for an AM shoe.

Will see if the Velcro holds up. That was my biggest complaint with my other shimano's.

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=77786&page=SHIMANO+SH-AM50+ALL+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+SHOE+2009


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Felt good today JC. Noticeable deviance in compression at low temps though. Felt much more supple through the 'chunk' for sure. Strange, IMO.


----------



## joncmack (Jul 26, 2005)

I just picked these up in the Black/Silver color and am really liking them so far:

https://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=5965


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> I got these. Needed something in a pinch and the LBS gave me a price match. They feel good. A little pricey, but good. I will post up after a few rides. I put the Spez body geo insoles (from another pair) in and they are that much better. Notice the tough outer shell, and they are still extremely light for an AM shoe.
> 
> Will see if the Velcro holds up. That was my biggest complaint with my other shimano's.
> 
> http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=77786&page=SHIMANO+SH-AM50+ALL+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+SHOE+2009


Cool, let me know what you think of those. I like the idea of the AM-50 as well, but a little concerned about all velcro too with no buckles. I have had poor luck with all velcro fasteners in the past too. I am probably going to pick up the MT-52 shoe, since I can get them for $70.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yep, RCC has those. I don't know who comes up with the colors for shoes. They are god-awful gawdy these days.

Will let you know how they hold up. In my experience the Velcro lasts about as long as the shoes, maybe a little longer. Hopefully, the shoes will outlive the Velcro this go around. I figure that I can duct tape the Velcro if need be, but having gaping holes in my shoes is a tough fix.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

I have the low top version of the Specialized 110s. Recently picked them up after my SIDI Dominators started to come un-velcro'ed while riding. Nice thing about the Specialized's is the plastic toe guard. After hitting rocks with the front of my shoes I'm happy to have the extra bit of protection.

If my feet weren't so big I'd give the Shimano BMX shoes a try since they have a rubber sole. Hike-a-bikes suck in plastic soled shoes.


----------



## Bollox (Nov 11, 2004)

I really like the Specialized shoes and am a believer in the BG. My feet never complain. But I used to blow through their shoes at the rate of two pairs a year..until I stepped up and got the *110's*. My original pair are over a year old now and look like new! Very light, robust and offer more protection than most shoes on the market. I do a lot of hike-a-biking and the soles are still in great shape (the lugs on my Comps used to tear off but there's no mark on these) and the grip is great.

Highly recommended.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Bollox you didn't step up and get the 110s you won a bet with me and I bought them! 

I will be looking at the 110s and the shimano AM50 next time around. Although as stated earlier I like the Adidas Plush too.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Enel, how true to size do those run?*



Enel said:


> Lake MX 165. Greatest hike a bike shoes I have ever tried. A bit on the heavy side, but have a killer Vibram sole. Only had them a month, but it has been bliss.
> 
> http://www.lakecycling.com/Products/MX165__MX165.aspx
> 
> Got them on Ebay for $80.


I'm thinking of picking up a pair of the MX190s. Did they run big/small? Thanks. Also, I read reviews that said they were real heavy.


----------



## Enel (Mar 23, 2004)

Alpenglow said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a pair of the MX190s. Did they run big/small? Thanks. Also, I read reviews that said they were real heavy.


Mine were right on size wise. Also, if you call Lake, you will likely get a very knowledgeable person on the phone who can advise you size wise. They are pretty helpful.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thanks*



Enel said:


> Mine were right on size wise. Also, if you call Lake, you will likely get a very knowledgeable person on the phone who can advise you size wise. They are pretty helpful.


I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

*Pearlizumi Alpline gtx*

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1236143

I've been using these year round for 2 yrs. They are comfortable, durable & stiff. The mid protects your ankles & adds support. Water resistant & goretex is great for breathability.
They also hike a bike really well & aren't slippery on rocks like an xc shoe.


----------



## inzane (Jun 20, 2006)

I have asked the same question here.

http://www.vorb.org.nz/ftopic-48966-days0-orderasc-75.htm

Had a pair of the Lake MX165's and found them pretty good, although on long steep climbs my heel slips out of the heel cup with each step... which leads to blisters.

I have recently tried a pair of the Pearl Izumi X-alp shoes... which are pretty good, but if you are going to be walking over uneven ground get the one with the velcro and laces rather than the rachet system... the rachet system digs into my ankle when traversing a slope!!


----------



## HubbaMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> I got these. Needed something in a pinch and the LBS gave me a price match. They feel good. A little pricey, but good. I will post up after a few rides. I put the Spez body geo insoles (from another pair) in and they are that much better. Notice the tough outer shell, and they are still extremely light for an AM shoe.
> 
> Will see if the Velcro holds up. That was my biggest complaint with my other shimano's.
> 
> http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=77786&page=SHIMANO+SH-AM50+ALL+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+SHOE+2009


I've been running these since the fall. They were my first all velcro shoe and I will be looking for something with laces for this season. I find it tough to get them tight enough to feel snugg but not make my foot go numb. 
I have a high instep which makes it tough for shoe selection as well so these were a leap of faith web purchase since I like the ankle protection.

Anyone want a slightly used pair cheap??


----------

